# Coastal defences and forts, Dover



## mr_bones (Dec 24, 2007)

Today Reaperman and i decided to make a trip to Dover - and as he exclaimed, you usually go to Dover to get out the country (and come back!)

We were looking at the coastal defences and Napoleonic fortifications that once would have defended the coastline. Starting out near Western Heights, we took a walk down to 'The Grand Shaft' - 3 spiral staircases tangled together in a big 'tube' that would have provided quick access to and from the seafront. It is usually open as a tourist attraction but we decided not to pay!







Once we had hauled our way back up towards the carpark, i pointed out the entrance to a tunnel that would have originally linked the top of the hill with the grand shaft. I wasn't up for the awkward climb so let RM go ahead alone.

After that we took a look at 'Detached Bastion' which is one of my favourite parts of all the defences. 
















Another amazing part of what is left at Dover is the drawbridge that leads into a continuation of similar tunnels and rooms to those in the detached bastion but unfortunately it has been sealed up.






After some time, we jumped back in the car and headed off towards the barracks - unfortunately access was denied to this whole area of the defences but if anyone wants to see my previous pictures i can post them up.

Back in the car and off to St. Margarets bay, towards the lighthouse there are a series of deep shelters and a number of underground plotting rooms. The plotting room that we went in has a concrete cap and once inside there is a metal cover with a hatch leading down into the rooms.











The deep shelter was extremely dusty and smelt as though there had been a fire in there.






After the deep shelter we had a look at a pillbox which is perched right on the cliff edge, then back into the car to see the final attraction of the day (excluding the pub that had Leffe on draught ) Z rocket battery is accessed by a steep muddy slope that has a spoil hole at the bottom that leads over the cliff edge so we had to be pretty careful!! I didn't take my camera down as i already have pictures of it but hopefully RM can fill in the blanks.

All in all, very good day and we proved that 7 hours of daylight is nowhere near enough time to cover the bits i know about!

Merry Christmas Folk!


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice very nice.

S


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 24, 2007)

Excellent explore guys. That's a very interesting place...would definitely like to see previous pics please Mr B.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Dec 25, 2007)

And a good day was had by all it would appear. Your pics from the plotting room(s) are real nice, and the Grand Shaft one is just plain trippy. I've never been to Dover for exploratory purposes, odd that. Indeed seven hours of daylight does suck  but I guess if you're underground it's no so bad. 

JD


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 25, 2007)

Looked an excellent explore guy's would love to visit a place like that.

Simon-G


----------



## smileysal (Dec 25, 2007)

That place looks great, always wanted to have a look around here. Love all military stuff, old and newish, and railways etc. Like the view looking up with all the windows on all sides with the bars on them. but like all the pics. 

Cheers boys,

 Sal


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 25, 2007)

It was a good day out. Theres certainly lots to see in Dover, Lots to cover another time.

Have a few photos:


*
Z Rocket Battery,*


























*Ladder in the plotting room bunker,*






*The Deep shelter / Munitons bunker Forming part of the western heights,*


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 25, 2007)

Excellent pictures mate - first one (being the last you took) is definitely my favourite.

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 25, 2007)

smileysal said:


> That place looks great, always wanted to have a look around here.





Reaperman said:


> Theres certainly lots to see in Dover, Lots to cover another time.



Excellent pics Reaps.
Sal, I was thinking of maybe having a visit sometime next year as there are the Roman forts as well...around 1000 years of defence history, plus lots of other stuff in the South East I'd love to see before it goes. Maybe we could squeeze a meet in sometime if you're up for it?


----------



## Rotax (Dec 25, 2007)

Your pictures are absolutly top draw Joe,

Me & Merlin are novices with the camera's. What did you use for lighting during your shots, Just a torch or somthing else??

P.s 
also what make & model camera, lens etc for the dark shots. Please help!!

All the best, Rotax....


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 25, 2007)

Rotax said:


> Your pictures are absolutly top draw Joe,
> 
> Me & Merlin are novices with the camera's. What did you use for lighting during your shots, Just a torch or somthing else??
> 
> P.s also what make & model camera, lens etc for the dark shots. Please help!!



These shots were lit with a mix of light sources: 2 LED torches (blue / white tint,) and a 3 D Cell maglight (which adds the yellow tungsten glow.) Some photos are single torches on thier own, While others are a combination of different light sources. 

I sometimes use a conbination of flashguns but didnt when I took these.

No exposure was over 30 Seconds as I had forgotten my cable release, I think all shots were taken at F4.0 widest apature for my lens.

All the photos are lit from behind the camera. The exeption is the first photo, Which was marlons idea which is entirely lit from light facing the camera, from around the corner. These two methods give differing results, knowing which to use when is a mix of experience, luck and guesswork!

It helps to have someone else there too, artificial lighting is often the result of good teamwork, the more complex shots I've posted below would have been far harder to take without Mr Bones help.

I use a Canon 5D with 17-40mm EF L Lens its not really a beginners camera. But there is no reason why with a bit of practice simalar results could not be achived with any digital or film SLR camera.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Rotax (Dec 25, 2007)

Top man,

Thanks for that!
Rotax........


----------



## King Al (Dec 27, 2007)

Great place dover, love the port cullas (or how ever its spelt) in pic 3


----------

